# 125G Cichlid Setup Filtration



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi All...I'm in the process of setting up a 125g cichlid tank and have a question on filtration. 

I bought a Rena Fil-Star XP XL (rated for a 265g tank) and a Hydor Wavemaker for the side of the tank opposite the output thinking I will minimize dead spots and induce water flow. 

Will this filter provide enough filtration for this tank (assuming a medium amount of livestock for a tank this size)?

Am I better off going down to 2 XPL's and ditching the Hydor?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good setup to me, but I don't have experience with cichlids. I run the xp3 on my 90 and very happy. I have a maxijet 600 in there to.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have at least 2 filters on every tank so my recommendation is to go with a second filter. I too use Rena XP filters exclusively. Great filters, easy to clean and lots of options for media. 
--
Paul


----------



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank guys. I actually returned the XP4/Wavemaker and picked up two XP3's. It cost me a tad more, but I think the benefits will be worth it.


----------



## bobbyjoe (Jan 30, 2013)

lup10 said:


> Thank guys. I actually returned the XP4/Wavemaker and picked up two XP3's. It cost me a tad more, but I think the benefits will be worth it.


you would probably be fine with your first setup (Rena Fil-Star XP XL) but it's always better to have 2 filters not so much for filtration, but incase one of them "bites the dust" you have a backup.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I would have gone with 2 XP4/XPXL filters personally. You should still run a powerhead for overall circulation of the water (unless you are keeping fish that don't like current like angelfish). 

If you're looking for a cheap water mover for producing current the Marineland Maxi-Jets are usually pretty cheap and do 400+ GPH.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

2 xp4 is just way over kill


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

depends how stocked it is. i have a eheim pro2 2028 and 2 ac110s on my 120 cichlid tank. Usua\lly cichlid tanks are overstocked and need extra filtration


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have two Rena M's on my 125. Bottom basket has the foam, upperbasket has the filter floss. I don't see much use for the third basket of the L size. I use pot scrubbies in my other Rena 3's but they don't seem to do much.

By the way, Big Al's has Rena's on sale right now. ($149.00 for the M)

Lee


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Lee_D said:


> I have two Rena M's on my 125. Bottom basket has the foam, upperbasket has the filter floss. I don't see much use for the third basket of the L size. I use pot scrubbies in my other Rena 3's but they don't seem to do much.
> 
> By the way, Big Al's has Rena's on sale right now. ($149.00 for the M)
> 
> Lee


You're supposed to add biological media such as bio-rings or bio-stars. Otherwise you have very little bio media in your filter.

Your sponge is considered mechanical although depending on how you clean it its also providing some bio function but most people replace their filter floss which they used as fine mechanical filtration so after you replace it there is no bio function in the new floss.

Some people also like to add carbon or some other type of chemical media to their filter. I use Seachem Purigen in all my Rena XP Filters.

The listed aquarium capacity is only achieved if you use the recommended media setup.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Some of you are forgetting what a filter actually does. The two main things a filter does is house bacteria that removes ammonia and nitrites and collecting debris. You also want to have enough water movement in a tank so there aren't dead spots, as long as your filter keeps up with the ammonia and nitrites, then a power head can add the extra circulation.

If model x is able to hold more than enough bacteria for the system, then why waste money on doing 5 times what is needed?

you always want to go bigger than what is needed but at a point, it is just a waste of money and electricity.

I would love a rena xp1 or xp 2 on my 20 long, but going with something bigger like xp 3 or 4 is just a waste and crazy


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is a very informative video by a British person on how to properly set up a canister. He makes some very good points.



pyrrolin said:


> you always want to go bigger than what is needed but at a point, it is just a waste of money and electricity.


Not really. There's maybe a 5W difference from the average medium canister to the average large canister. Sometimes not even that.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like that bio media he has. I can see his point on where you filter fine particals


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> Some of you are forgetting what a filter actually does. The two main things a filter does is house bacteria that removes ammonia and nitrites and collecting debris. You also want to have enough water movement in a tank so there aren't dead spots, as long as your filter keeps up with the ammonia and nitrites, then a power head can add the extra circulation.
> 
> If model x is able to hold more than enough bacteria for the system, then why waste money on doing 5 times what is needed?


I'd agree you maybe spending more money on electricity than you need to, but you can't have too much filtration, too much flow yes.. More filters more surface area for your bio, regardless of filters the bio will distribute itself throughout the available surface area anyways. I think a big chunk of us subscribe to over filtering and I know I always look at the manufacturer rating and divide by 2... BUT... that manufacturer rating maybe entirely sufficient .. (but low on flow) until that time granny needed a hand and you didn't get to do a water change for a month.. 
More filtration can only hurt the wallet a little bit for the electrical bill, otherwise I see it as nothing but a positive..

I am guilty... running an eheim 2262, FX6 and an AC110, a koralia 1050 on a 180g with less than 20 2" fish.. but they'll get a lot bigger!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

2 canisters on the 180 sounds like a great idea but the extra ac110 isn't needed and won't make any difference. Filters don't remove nitrates, just nitrites and ammonia, plant and wc removes nitrates


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> 2 canisters on the 180 sounds like a great idea but the extra ac110 isn't needed and won't make any difference. Filters don't remove nitrates, just nitrites and ammonia, plant and wc removes nitrates


You are right they won't remove nitrates but the more surface area IMO leaves more room and would help minimize a spike if I had a fish die or something. Yes the 110 will be removed eventually most likely, I just like it for floss and similar media as I don't like disturbing the canisters any more than I have to.. (3-4 times a yr I hope)


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

good idea using the ac with floss


----------



## lup10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your replies and the added discussion. I have only been on this forum under a month, and I very impressed with the knowledge and passion of so many of the members. Suffice to say, I am learning a lot.

So I am going to conclude that 2 Rena XP3 (L) should do the trick assuming proper setup and maintenance of the filter. 

Given the two outputs, would that not be enough water circulation, or is the important thing surface aeration?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

lup10 said:


> Thanks for your replies and the added discussion. I have only been on this forum under a month, and I very impressed with the knowledge and passion of so many of the members. Suffice to say, I am learning a lot.
> 
> So I am going to conclude that 2 Rena XP3 (L) should do the trick assuming proper setup and maintenance of the filter.
> 
> Given the two outputs, would that not be enough water circulation, or is the important thing surface aeration?


Surface agitation is the most important thing. Also important is maintaining water movement in the tank so there are no dead spots. Depending on the type of fish you have, more or less current would be needed. An Angelfish tank would probably be fine with the 2 XP3s with their outputs aimed at the surface. A mbuna tank you would want to add something like a Maxijet 600 to move the surface and the water column more.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

filtration wise, 2 xp3 sounds perfect. If your stock like a lot of current, then add power heads for more current


----------

